# Westin Nanea Floorplans and Renderings



## SMHarman (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought these together would make an interesting discussion. 

Amenities. Much the same for all three sizes. 





1 Bed Floorplan. 





2 Bed Floorplan





3 Bed Floorplan





Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 17, 2015)

RENDERINGS
Master Bed and Master Bath in background. 





Second Bed





Sitting 





Kitchenette and Dining





Sitting looking to kitchen 






Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 17, 2015)

Kitchenette. I like the theory but it has some silly design flaws no NYC architect would plan this. 
1. No space at all to left of oven
2. Why the tall pantry to left of fridge. That should be more counter. Nobody needs that much provisions space on vacation. Put it as a shallow pantry to right of fridge and add more counter wrapping the corner. 
3. Way to big a sink for the counter space. Single bowl is all that should be there. 
4. Full size fridge. Good. 

Living. 
1.  Why the armior to the left of the tv?
2.  Tv and all tv's. Why not wall mount and put a shallow Unit below. Makes the space appear much bigger. 
3. Bose radio? Why? The 90s called and want their Bose back.  There are much better more streaming media friendly options these days. Do Starwood have shares in Bose?

Master Bed
1. That glass wall is interesting. Hope they took the privacy changes made in Lagunamar into consideration. 
2. King beds all round. 
3. Opening Windows in all rooms. Nice. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 17, 2015)

OMG, I wish that designer's would quit trying to funkify things like bathrooms.  The glass wall between the bedroom and the bathroom is awful.   
I want my kids to be able to walk into the bedroom without seeing Dad taking a bath.  And what if I was traveling with my Mom or friend instead of my husband? 

I hope that they aren't installing a glass door to the toilet, too, like they did at WKORV-N.  I'd like a little privacy in the bathroom, please. 

I agree that the soaking tub takes up waaaay too much room.  I have the same complaint about the north side.  When I'm on vacation, I'd like more common area instead of a luxurious bathtub.  

I guess they're calling it a kitchenette because it's all assembled along one well.  Yuck.  I much prefer a counter/bar because it's a very convenient place to put my laptop.   

I don't mind the layout of the buildings even though it impedes the view because the grounds look beautiful.  However, I wouldn't buy a floating resort view here because of those villas that face the parking lot.  I'd be royally pissed if I spent $50k and faced the highway.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the kitchen layout. HGVC's Kingsland (Phase 1) has a similar floorplan, and the prep space is really awkward. After setting a coffee maker, toaster, wine bottles, paper towel holder, and blender out, you've used up a lot of valuable counter real estate. Everything spills over to the dining table, which is the only workspace available if you need a "desk" for your computer. Nanea's kitchen has more storage (Kingsland doesn't have any cupboards above the sink wall), so I like that. I much prefer WKORV's kitchen, though.

I like the dining table for 6, but hate counter height dining tables. It helps to provide more counter space for the kitchen, I guess, but I still hate the design. Also, the living area seems tight for a 3BR. The total SF for the 3BR is only slightly bigger than a standard WKORV 2BR LO. I wish they had bigger lanais to expand inside/outside living.

The soaking tub in the master bath is there for the "cool factor", but I think it's a total waste of space. Again, Kingsland has a similar setup, and the bath feels like it's in the middle of the room (Kingsland has a curtain where Nanea looks like they have sliding louvered doors). There is little privacy. I'd much rather have more space in the living areas!

One more thing...why did they move the W/D into the bathroom?


----------



## triangulum33 (Sep 17, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> 3. Bose radio? Why? The 90s called and want their Bose back.  There are much better more streaming media friendly options these days. Do Starwood have shares in Bose?


No kidding.  Great sound with a small footprint, but they are $$$ and doesnt get used if the FM (FM, like its 1992) is static-y.




LisaRex said:


> I hope that they aren't installing a glass door to the toilet, too, like they did at WKORV-N.  I'd like a little privacy in the bathroom, please.



Agreed, this is my major gripe with the North layout.


----------



## canesfan (Sep 17, 2015)

Do you think those big cabinets next to the refrigerator are not pantry space, but the washer & dryer?

No - found them in the bathroom.  It doesn't make sense to waste that space there.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 17, 2015)

Nope, the W/D is in the bathroom.


----------



## LobsterHunter (Sep 17, 2015)

I love reading the "villa features" where it says "*Fully equipped kitchen", I guess whoever wrote that doesn't know a kitchen from a kitchenette?  But the renderings & floor plans definitely show kitchenette.*


----------



## PamMo (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a kitchen all right, it's just far from a cook's kitchen. It will work fine for those who only want to prepare snacks and light meals on vacation, and don't need a lot of prep space. I'm actually impressed they're putting a range with oven in the units. Nanea kitchens are much better equipped than the studio kitchens in WKORV and WKORVN - which are decent kitchenettes compared to many other timeshares.

We're spoiled and really appreciate having space to spread out. When our family joins us on vacation, we spend a lot of time in the living areas - not in the bedrooms and bathrooms!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 17, 2015)

I REALLY dislike a 2BR sleep 6….really prefer a sleep 8.
Much prefer a second bedroom that sleeps 4, two double or queen beds or the Marriott model of a king bed plus sofa bed.

Sleep 6 difficult for some families, friends traveling together and certainly two families traveling together.
Only good for two couples.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 17, 2015)

Besides the awkward use of space re: soaking tub, washer/dryer in bathroom and the cabinet in the kitchen near the fridge, and the pub height table; I just don't like the decor in general in these renderings. It doesn't feel very high end to me. I don't like the vibe. 

I feel that the square footage is so tight in that living room already, that the armoire is just gratuitous. I presume it's for the sofa sleeping people? I don't think I would enjoy hanging in that cramped living area and definitely would not want to eat at the high table.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm sure this will be a very nice product once it's done. But, I agree with others that the kitchen and other areas are very poorly designed. I once thought timeshare designers catered to a different demographic but now I think they just don't know what they're doing.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 18, 2015)

I prefer lanai access from the bedroom as well.

I actually like the pantry cabinet in the kitchen. Keeps food off the countertops. 

As for the decor, the couch looks horribly uncomfortable, and I don't like pub height tables, but the overall theme seems to be mid-century modern meets Hawaiiana. I like it overall.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Sep 18, 2015)

It appears they heard our requests to get rid of the carpet.  Drawings show tile  in kitchen and living area.    Looks like there is still carpet in the bedrooms.  Wish they had used tile throughout but tile in the living areas is a good improvement.

I wonder if the renovations taking place at WKORV will have tile in the living areas??  One can only hope.

I agree with others regarding the tight kitchen and living areas being a disappointment.  I would rather not have the free standing tub take up so much room in the bathroom as well. Having 6 or 8 people in the 2/3 bedroom living areas and or lanai would be a tight squeeze.

The one bedroom premium is a disappointment for us due to the cramped bathroom with only one sink.  We are spoiled with two sinks.  Think it would be a pain for a family of 4 to have just one bathroom sink.

Seems like they really want fewer people in the villas and they have designed them for the comfort of fewer guests.


----------



## gregb (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree about the kitchen and living room being too small, especially for the three bedroom.  Only have easy chair/couch seating for four.  Where do the other 2-6 people sit in the living room?

I think maybe they are keeping the kitchen small to try to appease the Maui County Mayor, who seems to hates Time Shares because they don't spend enough money in restaurants.  

As for tile in the living room, I prefer carpet, but with a little extra padding underneath.  

And while the pantry in the kitchen might be a place to hide extra food, I will gladly give it up for more counter space.  Folks that want the extra storage can just put things on the counter.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Sep 19, 2015)

triangulum33 said:


> I'm wondering what will happen to the indigenous trees along the beach in front of the new property:



that is pretty much how it looked in front of WKOR and WKORN before they built.  You can be fairly sure the trees will be removed and a few replacement palms put in their place.

Greg


----------



## tborr123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Does anyone know the approximate sqaure footage for the units?


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 19, 2015)

tborr123 said:


> Does anyone know the approximate sqaure footage for the units?


1 bed 840
2 bed 1260
3 bed 1470

From the brochure in the photo sticky. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Sep 19, 2015)

The decor looks Marriott-like and not so much Westin.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 19, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> 1 bed 840
> 2 bed 1260
> 3 bed 1470



Wow, the 2BR is 1.400 sq. ft. at WKORV. These are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## triangulum33 (Sep 19, 2015)

gregb said:


> that is pretty much how it looked in front of WKOR and WKORN before they built.  You can be fairly sure the trees will be removed and a few replacement palms put in their place.
> 
> Greg



I'm surprised that is allowed from an ecological standpoint.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Sep 19, 2015)

*Smaller*



emuyshondt said:


> Wow, the 2BR is 1.400 sq. ft. at WKORV. These are quite a bit smaller.



1 Kitchenette vs (1 kitchenette and a fulkitchen)
1 fridge vs 2, 1 W/D vs 2 etc.


----------



## capjak (Sep 20, 2015)

Based on the response I am predicting people that have options at the new resort will be competing for rooms at WKORV-North at 8 months out.


----------



## triangulum33 (Sep 20, 2015)

I would like to see (feel) fitted sheets...


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 20, 2015)

triangulum33 said:


> I would like to see (feel) fitted sheets...


Aren't they from a standard supplier at a standard thread count across the Westin chain?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 20, 2015)

We have seen both fitted and flat bottom sheets.
We bring our own fitted sheet (high quality) as we use it for all of our Westin stays (TS and Hotel). Makes for good packing material as well.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 20, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> We have seen both fitted and flat bottom sheets.
> We bring our own fitted sheet (high quality) as we use it for all of our Westin stays (TS and Hotel). Makes for good packing material as well.


Sometimes they even try to launder it for you 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Sep 20, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> We have seen both fitted and flat bottom sheets.
> We bring our own fitted sheet (high quality) as we use it for all of our Westin stays (TS and Hotel). Makes for good packing material as well.



The fitted sheets you see are probably ones that have been accidentally confiscated from other Owners who bring their own!  I have rarely if ever seen a fitted sheet. It's definitely one of our pet peeves.


----------



## spuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm going to speculate that the elastic in fitted sheets doesn't hold up to industrial grade washing.


----------



## gregb (Sep 21, 2015)

The trees on the beach are not native to the islands.  They are a mesquite type of tree with long thorns.  Cutting them down is not a loss of natureal habitat.  Also, they replace them with ground cover that holds the beach sand better.  I believe the palm trees are just for show.  

If you look at the artists rendering of the resort, you can see they plan to remove most of the trees along the shore.

Greg


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 21, 2015)

gregb said:


> The trees on the beach are not native to the islands.  They are a mesquite type of tree with long thorns.  Cutting them down is not a loss of natureal habitat.  Also, they replace them with ground cover that holds the beach sand better.  I believe the palm trees are just for show.
> 
> If you look at the artists rendering of the resort, you can see they plan to remove most of the trees along the shore.
> 
> Greg



Correct, they were planted by missionaries in an effort to get native Hawaiians to wear shoes. I say good riddance to those nasty trees. Bad history, and they just plain hurt. Those trees used to be in front of WKORN before that was built, and the thorns on the beach were much worse


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2015)

There are still some of these trees in front of the resort.  Starwood was told that they are "historical" and they could not cut all of them down.

You can see them in this picture:  All the trees along the shoreline that aren't palms, are the thorn trees.  They do cut them way back.


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm sure they will remove the majority of them, as they did at WKORVN. The spikes on the branches are dangerous.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 22, 2015)

I have OF photos going back to 2006 from WKORV - over time you can easily see that the thorn trees have been slowly eliminated.  I am not in favor of removing them entirely - I luck the combo of trees and palms that are currently there, and have been culled from overhanging the beach (compared to years past)! and are now mostly located in non-walking areas. Lots of native birds in those non-native trees.


----------

